# dubai holiday camps



## withnail (Mar 14, 2011)

hi,

i am looking for summer time activities for my 3 year old daughter. we move to dubai end of June, and she starts school in september. both my wife and i will be working so we are looking for activities/camp for july and august.

we came across dubai holiday camps. does anyone have any experience with them?

are they any good?

one of the french daycares runs a camp in july but not august. it looks quite good, but if dubai holiday camps is any good we would prefer that as they cover august too.

thanks in advance for your help.


----------

